# [Solved] Change eth1 to eth0?

## Dorza

During the boot sequence I get an error saying something along the lines of "eth0 could not be started" and the boot sequence continues. When I login I have to go to a terminal and type "dhcpcd eth1" to get my internet going. I know why this is happening; genkernel compiled Ethernet over firewire so eth0 went to that, I think and my regular, proper Ethernet device went to eth1.  I have since removed Ethernet over firewire from my kernel and would like to map my proper Ethernet PCI card onto eth0. I have seen some ways of doing it on the net, but it seems that they don't apply to Gentoo.

Can someone point me in the right direction please?

ThanksLast edited by Dorza on Sun Jul 01, 2007 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## martin20450

You could remove eth0 from starting at boot and add eth1 as the default to start

```
rc-update del net.eth0 default

rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

----------

## nahpets

A custom udev rule should do the trick.  Check out this post.  You can also a udev page in the gentoo wiki.

----------

## gsoe

If you don't have an eth0 anymore, just remove the file 

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

A fresh one will be generated at boot.

----------

## Dorza

Thanks for your help, got this sorted now  :Smile: .

----------

